# Best Skyline Exhaust?



## Guest (Aug 13, 2002)

I was wondering what everyone thinks is the best exhuast to put on a RB-26DETT(Skyline GTR R34). Thanks.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Depends on what you want out of the car. I like the HKS Hyper that I have for my 32 a lot. If you want the lightest, there are several titanium systems that cost a lot, but are extremely lightweight. Mines, Top Secret, there are tons of makers out there.

If you are just going for a bit louder system, with some performance gains, then just about any of them will do. Personally I am looking into swapping out my HKS system for a titanium for the weight savings. My car is on a diet an I am looking to lose as many pounds as possible.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

I've had a HKS Super Drager on my R32 for years (it came with the car when I imported it about 4 years ago) and it works great if you dont mind the noise.


----------

